# New Guy



## HogWild (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep another new Guy who'll have lots of questions. :roll: I just wanted to introduce myself at this time and say Hi.  My name is Steve and I picked up a 14ft Duranautic Offshore. I'll be cleaning it up and painting this little jem. :shock: I don't want it to be a speed demon by any means. [-X I'll have just myself and 2 other souls on board ( 1 of which is my 80 yo Mother) most of the time.  Please if you give advise use simple English, I have a very limited nautical term vocabulary. :? Thanks in advance for any help you offer. =D>


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Hogwild!
Looking forward to seeing pics of your project.


----------



## TheLastCall (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome hogwild, to the forum


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome aboard. 14 foot boat; 80-year-old mother on board. 

You better be careful. She probably can't swim well enough to help you!! Ha Ha I'm 78 so I can say that. 

We don't use very many nautical terms here. Unless you count all of us who say "gunnel" (the side rails on a boat)...instead of the proper "Gunwhale".

Glad you found this site. Full of helpful guys and gals. 

richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 16, 2018)

Those are great boats. Rated for a 40 hp! I hope you keep the original teal blue color.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 19, 2018)

Have fun here, there's lots of help from folks who have been a newbie.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 19, 2018)

richg99 said:


> We don't use very many nautical terms here. Unless you count all of us who say "gunnel" (the side rails on a boat)...instead of the proper "Gunwhale".



Thats not entirely new, I always say gunwhale, must be an Aussie thing.

But back in topic welcome, I'm pretty new here myself but theres some good information to be had here.
Painting a boat always comes down to one thing, preparation, preparation, preparation.
Get that done right and it will last forever, well close enough anyway.
Don't do it and your in for a lot of problems in the future.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

Not that I normally use words with any sort of precision, but the correct pronunciation is gunnel (gun null) and the correct spelling is gunwhale. Impressive yes? I just looked it up on Google. LOL


----------



## edwonbass (Jan 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard! Good luck with the boat and good on you for getting your mom out there with you. 
It might be helpful to include your location in your profile. Not required, just useful.


----------

